# Delete account



## KaeS (Aug 23, 2016)

How do I delete my account?


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

KaeS said:


> How do I delete my account?


You can't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

From Knitting Paradise? Impossible. Even users known to be deceased remain on the books. 

What you can do is set your profile to no email notifications, logout, and never log in again.

But why?


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Just do not come back
I would guess.

If you do not post or read or return, then I
Would guess you would be considered to be inactive member.

Like not attending a gym membership

At least it is Free here
????

Did some one or thing or event upset you?


----------



## KaeS (Aug 23, 2016)

I never use the forum and I got a security alert about a breach site wide! I see changed everything - email, password, etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KaeS said:


> I never use the forum and I got a security alert about a breach site wide! I see changed everything - email, password, etc.


I would question the source of that alert.

I'm on KP at all hours of the day and night since 2011, and never had a problem.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep me too, no problems ever...



Jessica-Jean said:


> I would question the source of that alert.
> 
> I'm on KP at all hours of the day and night since 2011, and never had a problem.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Don't leave us, KaeS. I agree - where did this Alert come from??? We have fun here & maybe even learn something!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I would question the source of that alert.
> 
> I'm on KP at all hours of the day and night since 2011, and never had a problem.


I've never had a problem either.


----------



## KaeS (Aug 23, 2016)

That’s good. The alert came from my Apple Security on my phone. Better safe than sorry. No changes were made through a link to something else.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You will be connected to KP until with WWW goes dark.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

KaeS said:


> How do I delete my account?


You are in Paradise. Nothing gets deleted here. Just assume your words will have eternal life in Paradise.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I would question the source of that alert.
> 
> I'm on KP at all hours of the day and night since 2011, and never had a problem.


Yup, me too.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I noticed every time I click on something that comes with a great pattern from Russia, shortly after I have all kinds of Security alerts. So I stay away from them and have no further problems.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

I took a break from KP for a few months while packing and moving to another state (actually two moves but I won’t bore you with the details!????). I FINALLY have my yarn and supplies in the same place and happy to check KP daily again. Since being back I have bookmarked a couple of patterns and many ideas. I am here forever❤


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

I took a break from KP for a few months while packing and moving to another state (actually two moves but I won’t bore you with the details!????). I FINALLY have my yarn and supplies in the same place and happy to check KP daily again. Since being back I have bookmarked a couple of patterns and many ideas. I am here forever❤ Hmmm, time for a new picture too…my hair is white now!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

KaeS said:


> I never use the forum and I got a security alert about a breach site wide! I see changed everything - email, password, etc.


I think this was spam because I have not heard of this email at all. It would be a shame if you left us for that reason.

~Admin


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

Granny41 said:


> You can't.


Why? even FB let's you delete your account now. So we are hostages? even when we die? what is the point?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

eppe said:


> Why? even FB let's you delete your account now. So we are hostages? even when we die? what is the point?


Please see this new *feedback thread*, you are able to close your account via the Contact Us link below.









Contact Us







www.knittingparadise.com





Closing this old thread. 

Jeff


----------

